# 24



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

the following took place between 6am and 8am.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY nice... from the beach or the pier?

Again, nice mess o fish...

Jim


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

bob sikes


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice catch:clap


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

What, a white trout acted like he was a spanish for 2 hours?:doh


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice catch. What kind of hooks do you use for spanish? I use 2/0 circle hooks but it seems to be the wrong type of hook to use as I miss a lot of my hits.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Bigruss. keep that line loose or you will get short strikes. best way is to freeline leaving the bail open.wait till you feel the hit and release the line, give it a few seconds and close the bail. make sure you give him some drag to play with and increase your drag after you know he's hooked. you should land alot more,and dont forget some wire for those nasty teeth. if that doesnt help you can always throw a gotcha at them, or a straw, or a bottle cap, or a cigarette butt. shit !when there biting they really dont care. good luck.Capt Ollie,Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so my hook should be fine? Thanks for the advice


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

i perfer a 1\0 long shank eagleclaw j-hook u dont get cut off as much but a circle hook works great for spanish since theystrike so fast anyway gl..


----------



## brandonmann0812 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great catch... went out looking for some last night, and that storm didnt help out..


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *REDFISH101 (4/22/2009)*i perfer a 1\0 long shank eagleclaw j-hook u dont get cut off as much but a circle hook works great for spanish since theystrike so fast anyway gl..






THANKS FOR THE HELP....


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

i love using small trebles attached to about a 2' 30# flurocarbon leader finished off with a small swivel connected to 20 # power pro.

not exactly sure about hook size, but about the same size as the smaller gotcha hooks. Top it all off with a live threadfin (when around).

If they aren't around, uselive or fresh dead shrimp & use the same set up only with a bobber above your swivel about 2'....if the currents 

ripping you may have to use a small split shot to keep the shrimp about 2' or 3' down. If you wanna work for them spanish get a good chrome 

& red headed Gotcha on a flurocarbon leader & tear em' up the old fashioned way.

Tight Lines & Full Coolers


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

bob sikes


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

wow you are one good looking hunk of skull.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

27lb sevenstrand + gotcha lure = gameover


----------

